
Use a:visited in your CSS stylesheet - treve
https://evertpot.com/visited-links/
======
jraph
You can use the a:link selector to only set the color of regular links that
have not been visited yet. Visited links will keep their default color (purple
or whatever color chosen by the browser or the user).

So: don't use a { color: ... }, use a:link { color: ... }

~~~
anoncake
If you don't set it, you can't guarantee that a:visited contrasts sufficiently
with a:link or the background.

~~~
jraph
Absolutely.

------
sunpazed
Oh the irony. He himself has failed to include a:visited in his CSS
stylesheet.

~~~
aliswe
No I believe he did, look at the pingbacks!

Also "Confession: I added this rule minutes before I posted this article"

------
anotheryou
override it globally in your browser with userstyles!

